# Why didn't they use horses?!



## Rasec (Jul 13, 2002)

*Horses?!*

Hey people, i know that someone have probably already thought like i did. WHY DIDN'T THE FELLOWSHIP RIDE HORSES TO HEAD TO MORDOR?? I mean, until the river, where the fellowship "breaks up". I cannot say if Frodo and Sam ride horses in the way to Mordor when they got apart from the Fellowship, becos haven't read the 2nd and 3rd book yet.
People, of course it would be much easier to go riding horses.. although, i understand that Tolkien chose it to be not on horses, but why?? Could anyone tell me. I would be glad.

Thanks so far,
Cesar Filho.

"Julius Caesar was the Emperor of Rome...
Cesar Filho is the Emperor of Middle-Earth and Main Director of Hogwarts" (forget Dumbledore...)


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 13, 2002)

I think because of the route they had decided to take through the mountains and the fact that they wanted to remain as hidden and secret as possible, left them no choice but to travel on foot.



> Spare food and clothes and blankets and other needs were laden on a pony, none other than the poor beast that they had brought from Bree.



Though they took Bill as a pack-mule, it was only to manage the excess baggage. In addition, it may have been difficult to feed and manage horses on such an inaccessible path. 



> At the Ford of Bruinen they left the Road and turning southwards went on by narrow paths among the folded lands. Their purpose was to hold this course west of the Mountains for many miles and days. The country was much rougher and more barren than in the green vale of the Great River in Wilderland on the other side of the range, and their going would be slow; but they hoped in this way to escape the notice of unfriendly eyes.



The fact they were making for the Redhorn gate pretty much ruled out the use of horses and it would be slow going even for Bill The Pony. But the needed secrecy most of all, and horses are harder to hide than 9 travellers and a small pony!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 14, 2002)

Yep,the main reason was definitely secrecy,plus they could only ride horses to the entrance of Moria.No horse would enter it willingly.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 14, 2002)

The road was too difficult for riding and at the same time Sauron was looking for them everywhere,The Nazguls too and Saruman too.
Would you ride through whole ME when everybody is looking for you?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2002)

They even let Bill go at Moria.

Another point, consider the heighth of those concerned. Four of the people were Hobbits, one was a dwarf. Hobbits can ride ponies, but that is it. Ponies are slower than horses. To have horses would've been a waste because they could only go pony speed. Having six foot something or other Aragorn on a pony would be incredibly uncomfortable. Poor fellows legs would be dragging on the ground. Makes more sense just to walk.


----------



## Rasec (Jul 14, 2002)

*Thank you very much.*

People, your answers are very cool and plausible. Thanks very much for all u who answered (very good explanations).
See u in another post,
Cesar Filho.

"Julius Caesar was the Emperor of Rome...
Cesar Filho is the Emperor of Middle-Earth and Main Director of Hogwarts." (forget Dumbledore...)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2002)

Glad to be of service. Aren't we all? It's good to be cool for a change...


----------

